# Group buy recoup raffle#1 torr titanium 58.55 flat trapez with choice of handle.



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

As promised here is the first of a few raffles to generate some forum funds, make the best out of a sad situation and give someone the opportunity at getting their little (or big) mits on this amazing tamoer. It is the perfect fit for a vst basket, capable of nutation and is the only totally titanium based tamper on the market. I will show it with the Bling bling white metal stubby handle with extra washers, but I have various handles available and the winner gets to choose from the stock I have.









50 tickets £5 per ticket all profit to the forum.

Usual stuff, add name to list, payment details sent out when list complete and payment to be made within 3 days please.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Coffeechap


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

grumpydaddy said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Kman10
> 
> 3. grumpydaddy


4. NickdeBug


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. Nickdebug

5. Systemic Kid


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. Nickdebug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. funinacup


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

I wondered where he had gone? Odd...

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. funinacup

6. sjenner


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

P.S. funinacup...like Chinese whispers, from your post onwards the list went a bit Pete Tong! Systemic Kid plus Xpenno got dropped. I've corrected it now though!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O


----------



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry I just can not seem to copy and paste from phone. Can someone please add me?


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> Sorry I just can not seem to copy and paste from phone. Can someone please add me?


Done above


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. Jollybean


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Added Jollybean in case he was missed with others adding their names.

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Thanks chaps. Sorry for messing up earlier post.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle

25. Working Dog


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle

25. Working Dog

26. NJD1977


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice half way there folks


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle

25. Working Dog

26. NJD1977

27. Rob666


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle

25. Working Dog

26. NJD1977

27. Rob666

28. MooMaa


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle

25. Working Dog

26. NJD1977

27. Rob666

28. MooMaa

29. Chockymonster


----------



## bean_there (Jan 9, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle

25. Working Dog

26. NJD1977

27. Rob666

28. MooMaa

29. Chockymonster

30. bean_there


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle

25. Working Dog

26. NJD1977

27. Rob666

28. MooMaa

29. Chockymonster

30. bean_there

31. dylan


----------



## AndyS (May 12, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle

25. Working Dog

26. NJD1977

27. Rob666

28. MooMaa

29. Chockymonster

30. bean_there

31. dylan

32. AndyS


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle

25. Working Dog

26. NJD1977

27. Rob666

28. MooMaa

29. Chockymonster

30. bean_there

31. dylan

32. AndyS

33. Geordie Boy


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

If payment can't be made via PP please exclude me from the list (or I can directly donate to the forum/send donation to coffeechap). Thanks!

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle

25. Working Dog

26. NJD1977

27. Rob666

28. MooMaa

29. Chockymonster

30. bean_there

31. dylan

32. AndyS

33. Geordie Boy

34. bronc


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle

25. Working Dog

26. NJD1977

27. Rob666

28. MooMaa

29. Chockymonster

30. bean_there

31. dylan

32. AndyS

33. Geordie Boy

34. bronc

35. Cracker666

It be rude not to


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle

25. Working Dog

26. NJD1977

27. Rob666

28. MooMaa

29. Chockymonster

30. bean_there

31. dylan

32. AndyS

33. Geordie Boy

34. bronc

35. Cracker666

36. Phil104


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

14 more slots left folks


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle

25. Working Dog

26. NJD1977

27. Rob666

28. MooMaa

29. Chockymonster

30. bean_there

31. dylan

32. AndyS

33. Geordie Boy

34. bronc

35. Cracker666

36. Phil104

37. Beanosaurus


----------



## JGF (Jan 2, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle

25. Working Dog

26. NJD1977

27. Rob666

28. MooMaa

29. Chockymonster

30. bean_there

31. dylan

32. AndyS

33. Geordie Boy

34. bronc

35. Cracker666

36. Phil104

37. Beanosaurus

38. Jgf


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle

25. Working Dog

26. NJD1977

27. Rob666

28. MooMaa

29. Chockymonster

30. bean_there

31. dylan

32. AndyS

33. Geordie Boy

34. bronc

35. Cracker666

36. Phil104

37. Beanosaurus

38. Jgf

39. np123


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle

25. Working Dog

26. NJD1977

27. Rob666

28. MooMaa

29. Chockymonster

30. bean_there

31. dylan

32. AndyS

33. Geordie Boy

34. bronc

35. Cracker666

36. Phil104

37. Beanosaurus

38. Jgf

39. np123

40. drude


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. paul whu


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle

25. Working Dog

26. NJD1977

27. Rob666

28. MooMaa

29. Chockymonster

30. bean_there

31. dylan

32. AndyS

33. Geordie Boy

34. bronc

35. Cracker666

36. Phil104

37. Beanosaurus

38. Jgf

39. np123

40. drude


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle

25. Working Dog

26. NJD1977

27. Rob666

28. MooMaa

29. Chockymonster

30. bean_there

31. dylan

32. AndyS

33. Geordie Boy

34. bronc

35. Cracker666

36. Phil104

37. Beanosaurus

38. Jgf

39. np123

40. drude

41. Paul whu

42. Thecatlinux


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle

25. Working Dog

26. NJD1977

27. Rob666

28. MooMaa

29. Chockymonster

30. bean_there

31. dylan

32. AndyS

33. Geordie Boy

34. bronc

35. Cracker666

36. Phil104

37. Beanosaurus

38. Jgf

39. np123

40. drude

41. Paul whu

42. Thecatlinux

43. gingerneil


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Default

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle

25. Working Dog

26. NJD1977

27. Rob666

28. MooMaa

29. Chockymonster

30. bean_there

31. dylan

32. AndyS

33. Geordie Boy

34. bronc

35. Cracker666

36. Phil104

37. Beanosaurus

38. Jgf

39. np123

40. drude

41. Paul whu

42. Thecatlinux

43. gingerneil

44. wando64


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle

25. Working Dog

26. NJD1977

27. Rob666

28. MooMaa

29. Chockymonster

30. bean_there

31. dylan

32. AndyS

33. Geordie Boy

34. bronc

35. Cracker666

36. Phil104

37. Beanosaurus

38. Jgf

39. np123

40. drude

41. Paul whu

42. Thecatlinux

43. gingerneil

44. wando64

45. jkb89


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle

25. Working Dog

26. NJD1977

27. Rob666

28. MooMaa

29. Chockymonster

30. bean_there

31. dylan

32. AndyS

33. Geordie Boy

34. bronc

35. Cracker666

36. Phil104

37. Beanosaurus

38. Jgf

39. np123

40. drude

41. Paul whu

42. Thecatlinux

43. gingerneil

44. wando64

45. jkb89

46. Blackstone


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle

25. Working Dog

26. NJD1977

27. Rob666

28. MooMaa

29. Chockymonster

30. bean_there

31. dylan

32. AndyS

33. Geordie Boy

34. bronc

35. Cracker666

36. Phil104

37. Beanosaurus

38. Jgf

39. np123

40. drude

41. Paul whu

42. Thecatlinux

43. gingerneil

44. wando64

45. jkb89

46. Blackstone

47. foundrycoffeeroasters.com


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle

25. Working Dog

26. NJD1977

27. Rob666

28. MooMaa

29. Chockymonster

30. bean_there

31. dylan

32. AndyS

33. Geordie Boy

34. bronc

35. Cracker666

36. Phil104

37. Beanosaurus

38. Jgf

39. np123

40. drude

41. Paul whu

42. Thecatlinux

43. gingerneil

44. wando64

45. jkb89

46. Blackstone

47. foundrycoffeeroasters.com

48. jcheung


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Just two more spots left folks, don't miss out on both helping support the forum plus in with a shout to own one of these top-notch tampers!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

49 El carajillo


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Done

1. Coffeechap

2. Kman10

3. grumpydaddy

4. NickdeBug

5. Systemic Kid

6. Xpenno

7. funinacup

8. sjenner

9. DoubleShot

10. dfk

11. Twotone

12. ahirsty

13. CamV6

14. Eyedee

15. Daren

16. ronsil

17. Mr O

18. Inkydog

19. billcoxfam

20. Yes row

21. Jollybean

22. NeilR

23. SK8-bizarre

24. Froggystyle

25. Working Dog

26. NJD1977

27. Rob666

28. MooMaa

29. Chockymonster

30. bean_there

31. dylan

32. AndyS

33. Geordie Boy

34. bronc

35. Cracker666

36. Phil104

37. Beanosaurus

38. Jgf

39. np123

40. drude

41. Paul whu

42. Thecatlinux

43. gingerneil

44. wando64

45. jkb89

46. Blackstone

47. foundrycoffeeroasters.com

48. jcheung

49. El carajillo

50. stevogums


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

Glad it is done.







I was waiting to back up in case of need but didn't write my name since my machine doesn't use a 58mm portafilter. Good luck to all and long live Coffee Forums UK.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Dam missed this one, put my name down if anyone drops out


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow, 50 in less than 24 hours!

I will send out payment details this evening

Payment is by bank account only - however PM MrBoots2u if you can only pay by Paypal


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Wow that went quick...tamper not right size for me but will keep an eye out for next one.


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Ok im pming mrboots re paypal.

Better for me.

no fees an idea everyone to do it as a gift, nofees


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Really quick raffle. Great tampers!


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Crap. Missed it. I'll sit on the bench.

*SUBS*





*
*1. Orangetange

2. Sean

You never know...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Payment details have been sent

Once all the payments have been received the draw will take place

The process is;

All 50 names entered into random.org and randomised

The randomised list is further randomised and the winner will be the person in position 43 (inspired by EK43)

Details of the draw will be provided for visibility

Keep an eye on this thread for the draw date (once all payments have been received)

Good luck to all who have entered

No more subs can be entered as there are very rarely any dropouts


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Paid


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Now paid. Good luck everyone


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Paid


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

paid, good luck everyone:drink:


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Paid


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm all paid up Guv!


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Right... I've paid up.... When do I get my prize?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Join the queue, Stephen


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

All paid up by pp to bootsy


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Same, thanking Mr Boots.

Someone will have a big grin and cash raised, awesome.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Paid up.

bon chance!


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

paid


----------



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

paid


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Paid.

May all your cards be live and your pots be monsters.

Good luck all.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just paid through a flurry of snow - thank you Glenn and Dave.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That's me paid - best of luck everyone. Thanks to Dave for setting this up.


----------



## bean_there (Jan 9, 2015)

Paid. Good luck everyone.


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Paid via MrBoots  thanks all. Great spirit.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Paid too. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Paid.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Paid


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Any drop outs and I'll also be a backup


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm paid. Best of luck everyone, everything's crossed.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

How many left to pay?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

11 to go

I know Martin has 7 of those - so 4 still to pay

Usually the payment process takes a few days


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ive got eight 3 to pay ...


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

eight 3?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Right, name and shame the three non-payers!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Or mail them to remind them?


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

What would be useful is for those that have paid to receive some reassurance that payment has been received.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Everybody chill . we will get there in the end ...


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

CamV6 said:


> Right, name and shame the three non-payers!


I did actually intend that as a light hearted comment designed to hopefully catch the eye of those outstanding and thus to remind them.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Wando64 said:


> What would be useful is for those that have paid to receive some reassurance that payment has been received.


Why? You know you have paid, we all know who is running it and their credentials (if not looks) are impeccable. Why make extra work? Just a bit of fun


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

CamV6 said:


> Why?


Because I am paranoid about banks getting it wrong, or rather me getting it wrong by typing an incorrect digit.

No other sinister reason. Never gone wrong on all the other raffles I've participated to.

Just a bit of fun. Absolutely.

Everybody chill. Absolutely.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm doing my stretching and warm up routine...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

1 more to go...


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm unzipping my tracksuit top...


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

If there is space then please count me in. Cheers


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

All spaces have been filled sorry bz99s

There will be more raffles shortly


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Payments have now been received - the draw will take place at 9pm this evening

Good luck to all who entered!


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

DAAAAAM!!!! Good luck everyone


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Indeed good luck everyone and look forward to another raffle starting on Monday!!!


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Only 45mins left til I win myself this gorgeous tamper.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Indeed good luck everyone and look forward to another raffle starting on Monday!!!


1. Sean









Jokes.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

9pm has rolled around and we're just prepping the draw data

Keep checking back for updates in the next few minutes


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Just a reminder of the draw process (for those who have not entered a Coffee Forums UK raffle before)

The process is;

All 50 names entered into random.org list randomiser

The list of names is then randomised and copied to the spreadsheet

The randomised list is further randomised and the winner will be the person in position 43 (inspired by EK43)

The name will then be published, followed by the draw document being uploaded

Good luck all!

Thank you to *coffeechap* and *Torr Tampers* for organising this raffle


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Following the process resulted in the list being randomised, then randomised once more...

We have a winner!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm excited and I haven't even bought a ticket.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you once again to all who entered and well done to *ahirsty* - the winner of the Torr titanium 58.55 flat trapez with choice of handle

Click here to download the Spreadsheet to see where you ended up in the list

*ahirsty* - Please PM *coffeechap* to arrange the handle and delivery for this fine tamper

Thank you once again to all who entered


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations to the winner of this fab tamper AHIRSTY, thankyou all for entering and contributing to the forum funds


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I was 1 place away


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh wow, that's a nice surprise! Thanks to all involved for the raffle.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Congratulations mate, a fine looking tamper. May it please your buds.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Well done ahirsty !! A lovely prize for you during the weekend , thanks to CC , Torr and Glenn and all those involved organising this and also for the senior members in the efforts maintaining the reputation and the friendly nature of the forum.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Well done ahirsty. That's one fantastic prize


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Well done Ahirsty.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeah, well done. A great prize and a great job by Coffeechap. Enjoy, I love that white handle!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Congratulations Ahirsty. What a lovely prize to win.

Hope you tamp a lot of good coffee with that.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Well done ahirsty. Great looking tamper


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Well done AH.

Odds here 50:1 .....and I didn't win..... Why do I play the lottery ?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

One place way, grrrr

Well done all


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Well done ahirsty...

Many thanks to CoffeeDave and Glenn for their efforts.

Maybe next time....


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice one Andy.

what configuration are you going with, or are you sticking with the one in the photo (which comes with a free set of 22" spinners for your Escalade)







?

thanks to CoffeChap and Glenn for organising. As many have said, a great spirit on here.

left me with a warm fuzzy feeling inside! although that might have been the Thai red curry.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

congratulations !

they are very good tampers


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Well done ahirsty


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice one hairstyle!

That should read nice one ahirsty. Dam predictive text. LOL


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Congrats dude! Enjoy your new tamper. Cheers to the usual crew for making these happen


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Well done ahirsty.

Enjoy your new pride and joy and do let us know how you get on with it?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well done ahirsty - and enjoy the fantastic tamping experience.


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

Tamper has arrived! Thanks again to those involved.


----------

